# Jet AFS-1000B Air Filtration System



## trifern

Thanks for the review Bill. I added this same unit to my shop around Christmas time. My shop is in the third stall of the garage. It keeps the dust off of the cars and out of the house. It is also a huge help when doing finish work.


----------



## tenontim

Pick up an electrostatic filter from Penn State Industries and it will even work better, plus you can keep washing out the filter.


----------



## Dadoo

YES! I just bought one of these and I love it too! Got it for $229.00 thru the LJ store (Amazon) and free shipping. Excellent unit!


----------



## Don46

This looks like a good deal. This will supplement the main dust collection system, which will suck up the chips and sawdust at the saw, and will get the really fine dust that floats in the air, is that right? What do you guys recommend for the main DC system. Mine will be a basement room about 30×15. I'm concerned about controlling the mess and about my lungs. I'm thinking of a 1.5 HP single stage DC system. Advice on brands, models, or type of system welcome.


----------



## griffith

I got one of these on ebay a few months ago. It was also damaged in shipment from Amazon (I think this is pretty common due to the flimsy packaging). If I remember right the seller had lots of dented/dinged items for sale, so maybe he was liquidating insurance claimed goods. Just one very slightly smushed corner, otherwise brand new, and only $144 with shipping!
I've got pretty much the same situation as Bill, above, with my workshop being a back corner of the basement, and I've had the same positive results. For now I still have it sitting on a bench, but I plan to mount it to the ceiling. It comes with hardware for several different mounting options: ceiling with brackets, ceiling with chains, wall mounted, or bench mounted (rubber feet).
One note that I found about these … If it's, say, 6:00 and you set the unit to stay on for 2 hours, then at 7:30 you decide it's been on long enough and turn it off, it will actually turn ON by itself at 8:00 (the time when it would have turned off if you had left it alone). I haven't actually checked that out myself, but I think it was in several Amazon reviews that I saw it.


----------



## BamaCummins

Anybody tried retrofitting a REAL 12×24 filter for this unit? Although the JET filter says 12×24 it is actually slightly smaller. Hate to buy filters that cost 3 times as much as I can buy at the hardware store. JET really boogered us on this one, they want to sell their filters.


----------



## mark

I usually just force the filter into the unit, it will fit with a little work. I have not had any issues so far. Although I am thinking about picking up a electrostatic filter from Penn State Industries.


----------



## BernieMay

I just tape a 12×24 filter from the hardware store over the end of the unit. I left the Jet "12×24" in place and only replace the one I tape on. The clean piece of filter under the tape tells me when I should be replacing the filter.


----------



## Jim_in_EP

Just to share a learning, with my unit, the motor would stop after about 30 seconds. The problem was a 1000 uf capacitor on the board. I replaced it and it is working fine.


----------

